# My 5203 won't start turn key and nothing happens. I tried to jump but still nothing happened



## Gordon Sparks (Aug 28, 2020)

The lights come on but nothing else


----------



## Gordon Sparks (Aug 28, 2020)

The tractor is in park and the pto is disengaged


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could it be the park brake or seat safety switch?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to Tractor Forum
Have you checked for any blown fuses? I suggest to load test battery & clean/tighten all 4 battery cable connections


----------

